# 1960S Smiths Stop Watch.



## WYVILLMAN (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi. I am after a balance wheel for this 1960s Smiths stop watch as the balance staff has broken. Has any one got something they could sell to me?....... e-bay 260790719034

thanks, Steve.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, i should have one somewhere, will need to rummage in the shed for a while........

when your up to 50 posts message me, it don't take long!!


----------



## WYVILLMAN (Mar 29, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Hi, i should have one somewhere, will need to rummage in the shed for a while........
> 
> when your up to 50 posts message me, it don't take long!!


Thanks for your reply.........what's your e-mail address?.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well i have not found it yet............ we all have our own message boards on here, 50 posts sounds a lot but it isn't, just relax and enjoy the Forum, it's a great place to be!! :rltb: :rltb: :rltb: will let you know when i find a similar one


----------

